# Do lumber yards go out of their way to hire A holes to work there?



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Just wondering?


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

No, but that's what's left of the pool. Ex cons and the like.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

Not necessarily A-holes, just asocial people. Is asocial a word? In my dictionary, these are people on the fringes of society, often A-holes, therefore on the fringes.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

My experience has been most guys are OK. The trouble starts when they hire the guy with a size 54 coat and size 3 hat & his opinion is he should be working at NASA.arty:


----------



## CARPENTERDON (Jun 30, 2005)

I come across a lot of "helpers" at HD, L, or even the local lumber yard that haven't worked in the field for many years, yet they think that they know more than those of us whom are in the field day in and day out.

I ALWAYS get the guy who says, _"I always did it this way"_ or _"if I were doing it, I would do it this way"_. Like I have no idea what I'm doing, especially when I'm out there every day doing it. . .without their help.

Where do they come from?????????


----------



## WiaW (Aug 27, 2009)

If this is a regular supply company for you, talk to the manager and have the problem taken care of. I have done this in the past, as I was not happy with a new guy, and, well sorry. You spend money there, and I am sure a lot of it. Big box stores? they do not give a rats a?? If you spend a mil, they don't care. I like service, for my $, you don't get my $ for less.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Man, there is a lumber yard that I use maybe once ever month or two and it's big, so everytime you go there you end up with somebody I haven't talked to before. It just amazes me how f'n unfriendly they are, un-helpful, etc... it's like you are bother them or wasting their time. The last time was the best, they promised what I ordered to be ready on a certain day. I waited an extra day beyond when it was supposed to be ready, I was in the area and stopped into pick my stuff up. Tell them who I am... can't locate the order without the ticket. Give them the ticket, order not ready... I'm pissed. I go find the salesperson at their desk and ask them why my order isn't ready... 10 minutes of stupidness which of course is punctuated by an attitude like why am I bothering her... tells me it will be ready in 2 days. In 3 days I call this time before going, 20 minutes on hold to be told not there and then the 3rd degree... when did you order it... blah blah... you have to go through the Spanish Inquisition and all the time they are the ones who dropped the ball...

I called them today. The customer added another pre-hung door to the job right in the middle of it. It's going to take them a minumum of 4 days before I can pick it up. This is a 6 panel, pine pre-hung door, standard size.

This is the same place I bought a set of bi-fold doors from them for $450!!!!

It just amazes me. You are trying to do business with them instead of the big boxes and it's like getting a root canal. WTF?


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

I have found two types in two categories at Yards............

Cat 1: Inside Sales and Help...........

Type 1: Trade ARROGANT, know-it-alls who actually know-it-all but will let you know that they do! 

Type 2: The nicest, always ready to come to work, servants of our needs.



Cat 2: Outside Help, Yard Dogs..........

Type 1: Lazy, gonna hide in the piles, burnouts.

Type 2: Lazy, gonna ride the Forklift all day, alcoholics.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

It is one of our criteria for hiring....


----------



## Cjeff (Dec 14, 2009)

You can find help?
I usually get what I need and load it and leave before they get in my way.


----------



## WiaW (Aug 27, 2009)

Mike, I am with you on this, I have had more time delays on material than I have ever had. I have been told that manufacturers are cutting back production. A product that used to take a week is now 3 weeks. Hard times? I have work and customers that I need to take care of. I have a yard close to me that seems to have a policy to pi$$ off the customer.
I only go there when I can and have the time to pi$$ them off.


----------



## Friendly Fence (Apr 10, 2010)

I've had good experiences with J&W Lumber around here. They have small yards so we know all the workers.

Now if only the hardware guys were nice too.


----------



## sdc1 (Feb 1, 2008)

The lumber yard i deal with is great . when you order something its their when they say if not before . I had a problem with one of the drivers did not want to help unload mouthing off fu mind set i went in talked to the owner of the yard and he fired him on the spot .


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

CARPENTERDON said:


> I ALWAYS get the guy who says, _"I always did it this way"_ or _"if I were doing it, I would do it this way"_. Like I have no idea what I'm doing, especially when I'm out there every day doing it. . .without their help.
> 
> Where do they come from?????????



I had to laugh.... :laughing: I was in Lowes a few weeks ago, and was going to price open web floor joists....we needed these to make the hvac runs work out...well, Lowes doesn't sell them any longer, at least in this store, and a kid barely old enough to shave told me he would use I joists...they carry the load better anyway...and then he grabbed some reference guide to educate me on loads and spans, and why I didn't need the 24 inch joists I was looking for. I just could not resist, asking him what his personal experience was with joists? :laughing:

The store manager was close by, and this kid was putting on the show....too bad he was working the commercial desk where his talents just were not fully appreciated.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

joasis said:


> I had to laugh.... :laughing: I was in Lowes a few weeks ago, and was going to price open web floor joists....we needed these to make the hvac runs work out...well, Lowes doesn't sell them any longer, at least in this store, and a kid barely old enough to shave told me he would use I joists...they carry the load better anyway...and then he grabbed some reference guide to educate me on loads and spans, and why I didn't need the 24 inch joists I was looking for. I just could not resist, asking him what his personal experience was with joists? :laughing:
> 
> The store manager was close by, and this kid was putting on the show....too bad he was working the commercial desk where his talents just were not fully appreciated.


*Lowes*......

"_If we don't have it,
You don't need it!_"


Screwing customers for over 50 years! :clap:


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

Yes.
Steve


----------



## BrianFox (Apr 6, 2009)

It's the "comicbook guy" syndrome....

Noooo you cannot use that fastener in ACQ,idiot.


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

Mike Finley said:


> Just wondering?


I think people just don't care and the new guys see the old guys in the yard being a PITA and think it is ok to treat others like crap.

I deal with whitecap supply and the guys there take good care of me, but other yards I used to go to can be real jerks and the owners are scared to confront the people who treat them like crap, that is why I don't go tere anymore.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

I really have 90% good experiences with
the yard guys at real lumber companies.
My main yard was taken over by _ProBuild_
recently, and the outside guys keep
apologizing for the downgraded materials
since the bean counters started buying.


Truck drivers however....


----------



## BKFranks (Feb 19, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> I have found two types in two categories at Yards............
> 
> Cat 2: Outside Help, Yard Dogs..........
> 
> ...


Boy, do I agree with that. One lumber yard I frequent, this fits them exactly. If I need them to get some lumber with the forklift, I have to hound these guys to get their ass over there an pull what I need. If it's something I can get myself, I go ahead and pull it so I don't have to wait for them dragging their feet.

The other lumber yard I frequent, they won't even let you pull the stuff yourself. The yard guys are required to pull the stuff. They charge a little bit more, but sometimes it's worth it to not have to wait.


----------



## woodtradesman (Apr 23, 2008)

Mike Finley said:


> Man, there is a lumber yard that I use maybe once ever month or two and it's big, so everytime you go there you end up with somebody I haven't talked to before. It just amazes me how f'n unfriendly they are, un-helpful, etc... it's like you are bother them or wasting their time. The last time was the best, they promised what I ordered to be ready on a certain day. I waited an extra day beyond when it was supposed to be ready, I was in the area and stopped into pick my stuff up. Tell them who I am... can't locate the order without the ticket. Give them the ticket, order not ready... I'm pissed. I go find the salesperson at their desk and ask them why my order isn't ready... 10 minutes of stupidness which of course is punctuated by an attitude like why am I bothering her... tells me it will be ready in 2 days. In 3 days I call this time before going, 20 minutes on hold to be told not there and then the 3rd degree... when did you order it... blah blah... you have to go through the Spanish Inquisition and all the time they are the ones who dropped the ball...
> 
> I called them today. The customer added another pre-hung door to the job right in the middle of it. It's going to take them a minumum of 4 days before I can pick it up. This is a 6 panel, pine pre-hung door, standard size.
> 
> ...


They don't want your business or what?

You should look for a yard willing to put in work for your money.


----------



## Knighton (Feb 5, 2009)

In the custom molding section of this lumber yard I frequent, there's this prick who, unless you're building a $500K house, wants nothing to do with you all while sporting a cop mustache, some tight-a$$ pants, ostrich ropers, and a white button-up shirt half unbuttoned so his tuft of chesthair protrudes. Every time I leave there, I think how this guy must look in the mirror every morning telling himself how sexy he is, but never realizing how foolish he looks. I get so tickeled that I'll take his smugness just so I can go back just to see what gay ass outfit he's wearning next.

Sometimes just thinking about that sort of stuff eases my irritation with folks.:thumbsup:


----------



## gallerytungsten (Jul 5, 2007)

Maybe it has something to do with the area you're in. Down here, I find pretty much all the lumber yards have helpful staff and are willing to go the extra mile if something's not right.


----------



## kuponoconstr (Feb 15, 2010)

*"What's wrong with the lumber yard?"*

"Why do you want to go to school Danny?"
"I don't want to end up working in a lumber yard."
"What's wrong with the lumber yard, I own three of them?"
"I notice you don't spend to much time there."
"Yeah, well, I'm not exactly sure where they are."

Name that movie.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

You do drugs Danny?
Yes
Good


Caddyshack


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

kuponoconstr said:


> "Why do you want to go to school Danny?"
> "I don't want to end up working in a lumber yard."
> "What's wrong with the lumber yard, I own three of them?"
> "I notice you don't spend to much time there."
> ...


"The world needs ditch diggers too"


----------



## kuponoconstr (Feb 15, 2010)

I believe that exchange goes as follows:

"You do drugs Danny?"
"Everyday."
"Then what's the problem?"


----------



## BrianFox (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## Mrmac204 (Dec 27, 2006)

I've been lucky, my local independant lumber yard is great. He's got a mix of young folks and some close-to-retirement guys, who are ex-carpenters/finishers. I only have to get started explaining what I want and they know right away what it is/where it is etc. 
I find them to be quite helpful! prices are pretty good, sometimes a bit high, but its worth it to have service.

The local HD? nope- I was in there last week, had to find some pre-painted baseboard (customer asked me specifically for this item - fintek) was told we don't carry it.

on the way out? yup, there it is! sheesh. 

The local Rona is iffy- inside the help is pretty good- outside? forgetaboutit.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Maybe it best they don't help. One time a guy at the local yard jumped up on the back of the GCs flatbed F-350 to tie off a load, slips on the diamond plate deck, falls off the edge of the truck and compound fractures his arm.

He jumps up, runs in a circle and screams "I broke my s#!t! I broke my s#!t!":blink:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

kuponoconstr said:


> "Why do you want to go to school Danny?"
> "I don't want to end up working in a lumber yard."
> "What's wrong with the lumber yard, I own three of them?"
> "I notice you don't spend to much time there."
> ...





*Danny Noonan*: I haven't even told my father about the scholarship I didn't get. I'm gonna end up working in a lumberyard the rest of my life. 
*Ty Webb*: What's wrong with lumber? I own two lumberyards. 
*Danny Noonan*: I notice you don't spend too much time there. 
*Ty Webb*: I'm not quite sure where they are. 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0080487/quotes


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

loneframer said:


> He jumps up, runs in a circle and screams "I broke my s#!t! I broke my s#!t!":blink:


 
That cracked me up!:laughing:


----------



## Ten Fingers (Nov 5, 2006)

My preferred yard takes good care of us. They said getting stuff shipped to them has gone downhill lately.

The other yard, closest to me, small town, only yard in town, is getting better. When I used to come in, and stand at the counter, the peons would finish their joke amongst themselves, yawn, fart, scratch their as$, look up and yawn again and maybe get around to asking what I need. I'm talking about older locals, not kids. I'm only local for 10 years. I think being laid off or reduced hours has hurt their beer money. Better service now.


----------



## JLeeper07 (Apr 13, 2010)

CARPENTERDON said:


> I come across a lot of "helpers" at HD, L, or even the local lumber yard that haven't worked in the field for many years, yet they think that they know more than those of us whom are in the field day in and day out.
> 
> I ALWAYS get the guy who says, _"I always did it this way"_ or _"if I were doing it, I would do it this way"_. Like I have no idea what I'm doing, especially when I'm out there every day doing it. . .without their help.
> 
> Where do they come from?????????


 
theres probably a reason they aren't in the field anymore...


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

loneframer said:


> He jumps up, runs in a circle and screams "I broke my s#!t! I broke my s#!t!":blink:




:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:



I think that may be the funniest thing I've ever read on this forum.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

BKFranks said:


> Boy, do I agree with that. One lumber yard I frequent, this fits them exactly. If I need them to get some lumber with the forklift, I have to hound these guys to get their ass over there an pull what I need. If it's something I can get myself, I go ahead and pull it so I don't have to wait for them dragging their feet.
> 
> The other lumber yard I frequent, they won't even let you pull the stuff yourself. The yard guys are required to pull the stuff. They charge a little bit more, but sometimes it's worth it to not have to wait.


Does one of those start with a g and end with l?:whistling


----------



## CARPENTERDON (Jun 30, 2005)

> Knighton wrote: *". . .all while sporting a cop mustache, some tight-a$$ pants, ostrich ropers, and a white button-up shirt half unbuttoned so his tuft of chesthair protrudes. Every time I leave there, I think how this guy must look in the mirror every morning telling himself how sexy he is, but never realizing how foolish he looks. I get so tickeled that I'll take his smugness just so I can go back just to see what gay ass outfit he's wearning next." :thumbsup:*


I wonder if he walks around all day hearing that song: *"I'm too sexy for my shirt. . .so sexy it hurts!"* ROFLMAO :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



> loneframer wrote: *". . .He jumps up, runs in a circle and screams "I broke my s#!t! I broke my s#!t!":blink:*


After I finished cleaning coffee off my monitor I laughed for 20 min. just thinkin' about him running around in circles yelling that. :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

I had an outside sales guy who would always screw up the order (I'd specify HDG, I'd get sinkers, etc.) then He was to busy to deliver the right product and I'd have to make a trip to the yard.

The key word is HAD


----------



## shesaremonclus (Nov 24, 2008)

my rule is if they have what I need at the HD I will go there for it , its usually cheaper, closer, faster and I dont have to deal with anyone not even at check out. At the lumber yard you need to wait for some one to help then need to wait for someone to dispatch your order and there usually one or two infront at each area. But wait I forgot real contractor dont use the DIY store.


----------



## NHNailbangah (Nov 18, 2008)

shesaremonclus said:


> my rule is if they have what I need at the HD I will go there for it , its usually cheaper, closer, faster and I dont have to deal with anyone not even at check out. At the lumber yard you need to wait for some one to help then need to wait for someone to dispatch your order and there usually one or two infront at each area. But wait I forgot real contractor dont use the DIY store.


 I don't find that to be the case at all in my area,
I deal primarly with one yard close to me, they are known as the most expensive place in the area (by hacks and HO's). I recently needed some T-4 vinyl soffit to replace a ceiling some hack had installed( a subject for another thread) I checked pricing at both box stores in my area, since the customer specifclly asked me to, then checked at my local yard, only to find out it was $4.00 per piece less at my yard Vs. box stores.

As far as employees go in the yards, the place I use has been in buisness for 140 years and sometimes I think soime of the guys have been there that long. Top notch knowledgeable service inside the store and in the yard.

You couldn't find that much knowledge in both box stores in my area combined.


----------



## DaveVB (May 1, 2006)

griz said:


> My experience has been most guys are OK. The trouble starts when they hire the guy with a size 54 coat and size 3 hat & his opinion is he should be working at NASA.arty:


Did you get that saying from a logging song? Gyppo Crummy or some such name? I had two tapes from the late 80's written by Craig and Terry Lewis, good songs about logging in the NW. They used that exact wording in describing the kind of guys they hired to run a chain saw.


----------



## Knighton (Feb 5, 2009)

NHNailbangah said:


> I don't find that to be the case at all in my area,
> I deal primarly with one yard close to me, they are known as the most expensive place in the area (by hacks and HO's). I recently needed some T-4 vinyl soffit to replace a ceiling some hack had installed( a subject for another thread) I checked pricing at both box stores in my area, since the customer specifclly asked me to, then checked at my local yard, only to find out it was $4.00 per piece less at my yard Vs. box stores.
> 
> As far as employees go in the yards, the place I use has been in buisness for 140 years and sometimes I think soime of the guys have been there that long. Top notch knowledgeable service inside the store and in the yard.
> ...


 
I'm with ya. I can get mouldings at my local lumber yard for a third of the price of the box stores. Crown for example is $1.52/ft at HD or Lowes, whereas I can get it for $.46/foot at the lumber yard. Getting some stuff at the box stores is far more convenient than having to go to seperate specialty places.


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

We have a great local lumber yard in in St. Louis, Fehlig Box and Lumber.

In business since 1873, no bs, great service, great wood, cheaper than the Boxes, nice molding and mill work shop, *fast* yard hands, free drops. :thumbsup:

I think with independent business's it all revolves around the owner or highest person in charge. Their attitude on things seems to become the institutional attitude. 

The best small businesses by and large are that way because the person at the top is exhibiting, and demanding from the employees, that conduct.

My favorite repair shop, a second generation business. The son started taking it over about 10 years ago, but the father still comes in even though he could be golfing.

Man they are fast, they rack up probably two dozen cars per day, fair honest, customer oriented.

I say it all starts at the top.


----------



## EES (Jan 4, 2010)

NHNailbangah said:


> I don't find that to be the case at all in my area,
> I deal primarly with one yard close to me, they are known as the most expensive place in the area (by hacks and HO's). I recently needed some T-4 vinyl soffit to replace a ceiling some hack had installed( a subject for another thread) I checked pricing at both box stores in my area, since the customer specifclly asked me to, then checked at my local yard, only to find out it was $4.00 per piece less at my yard Vs. box stores.
> 
> As far as employees go in the yards, the place I use has been in buisness for 140 years and sometimes I think soime of the guys have been there that long. Top notch knowledgeable service inside the store and in the yard.
> ...


I'm in NH too, and have found the same. The same insulation I bought from Belletettes for $25.73 per bundle of (8) 93" pieces was $47.48 at Lowes and they only had (7) 93" pieces. The Ashland lumber Beletettes is great.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm constantly amazed how little salesman and company reps actually know about the products they sell,and usually when they do say something they think they know they are usually wrong,one would think that they would be as interested as we are but my experience has been is they are not

you can see that lack of interest here,very few company reps post on here with any regularity,it would be the first place id come if i was interested in learning about building products and how they are installed


----------



## NHNailbangah (Nov 18, 2008)

EES said:


> I'm in NH too, and have found the same. The same insulation I bought from Belletettes for $25.73 per bundle of (8) 93" pieces was $47.48 at Lowes and they only had (7) 93" pieces. The Ashland lumber Beletettes is great.



I have a buddy who just priced out a 16'x24' PT deck frame from Ashland lumber, on the recommendation of a GC we both do work for, he told me it was the best price out of 3 yards that he priced it at.
I don't have much experience with them, but have heard good things.


----------



## EES (Jan 4, 2010)

NHNailbangah said:


> I have a buddy who just priced out a 16'x24' PT deck frame from Ashland lumber, on the recommendation of a GC we both do work for, he told me it was the best price out of 3 yards that he priced it at.
> I don't have much experience with them, but have heard good things.


I'll PM you with my contact there. He always seems to get me better prices, even when it's already been reduced. Most of the people are pretty good there. It's like anywhere, you kinda get to know them and you know who to go to for what.


----------



## sancho (Apr 3, 2010)

i went a g----ls once and I walk up to a employee and said hey guy where is your #2 pine at. The employee said "Im a girl" I said Oh sorry, man she was small lots of tats and looked like she could whip my sorry butt inna heart beat


----------



## atrawlings (Feb 9, 2009)

sancho said:


> i went a g----ls once and I walk up to a employee and said hey guy where is your #2 pine at. The employee said "Im a girl" I said Oh sorry, man she was small lots of tats and looked like she could whip my sorry butt inna heart beat


hahahahaha:laughing:


----------



## sancho (Apr 3, 2010)

I swear she must of just gotten out of prison, Man she looked rough...


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

well at least its not just me who feels this way about the local yards. The supplier I use most often the guys know me now so they're real cool, free t-shirts and the like, always go the extra mile. Even had a guy bring out my drip edge in a personal vehicle after hours because I forgot it on my order, thats how cool they are there. 

BUT, I went into another local supplier for the first time yesterday because of its location to the jobsite, these guys seemed like I interupted something amazing and since I was only buying a few hundred in materials I shouldnt have bothered them. Real arrogant type. 

So, hit or miss I guess. Once you go there alot everyone seems to be cool. First few times shopping, they could care less if you came back or not


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Mike Finley said:


> Do lumber yards go out of their way to hire A holes to work there? Just wondering?


:w00t: :laughing:


----------



## JLeeper07 (Apr 13, 2010)

i allways have good luck at our small town yard... i graduated with half of the yard guys and their dads work in the office


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

My local yard actually has three outlets, and I can't browse tools for five seconds without having someone trying to help if i need it. Most of the guys there are older than dirt and know what they're talkin about. In the yard I've never had a problem. Track down a guy, give him your slip, and they're off running. the closest I ever had to bad service was one time i called in an order for some drywall. Told em to call me and let me know when they could deliver. They never called.

Course they did show up an hour after I called with the drywall...So I guess I can forgive it.

the local HD is decent, even if they arent as knowledgeble. Not a huge fan of the local Rona or Kents thoug.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

I was at a HarXXX's loading up materials. I had a 16 enclosed trailer, but was picking up some 20' PVC trim boards too.

The A-hole, in the yard there, wasn't doing a damb thing to help me. He just brought the trim boards over and literally "dropped" them on the ground near my truck (thanks for the scratches and dents dumdum). So, I was loading the 20's by myself onto my roof racks. The entire time he was acting like I was bothering him. I said nothing and bit my tongue.

The funny part:

I have a CCW/LTC - So I carry legally. As I am lifting the boards up, my holstered pistol became a little visible - completely un-intentional - (I make every effort to keep it concealed and don't talk about it to anyone). As soon as he sees it, he becomes "Mr. Polite + nice and helpful"...starts calling me sir, asking if there is anything else I need help with loading, etc, etc....

Moron....


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

EES said:


> I'm in NH too, and have found the same. The same insulation I bought from Belletettes for $25.73 per bundle of (8) 93" pieces was $47.48 at Lowes and they only had (7) 93" pieces. The Ashland lumber Beletettes is great.


+ 1 on Belletetes.


----------

